# Leopard Mauls Six People In Attack In India



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/leopard-mauls-six-people-attack-india-105809834.html


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder...better to face the attact or run and let the cat have a open back to pounce on ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Unbelievable stupidity, it's mauling people and they fire warning shots to try to scare it off. People are in danger one shot and done.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Agreed. And this was not the only case same thing happened in another part of the country and the out come was the same.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know Don and Brian I couldn't believe it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They call that population control....HAHA


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not the smartest man in the world, but me thinks this photo accurately portrays our position within the food chain.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That one guy in the back seems to be on a break, and that poor guy being taken down is gonna have a mark.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That one guy in the back seems to be on a break


HAHAHAH!







Don, you literally made me tear up. I didn't even notice that, but you're right. At least the other guy "appears" to be springing into action (or maybe bailing out?







).

The wife and I are still cracking up... thanks for that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

... I was laughing at it myself. There should be a bubble over his head saying something like " whew glad that's not me".


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its India they aren't allowed to think for their selves!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/footage-emerges-of-leopard-mauling.html

Its not very good but it does show the power and speed of a leopard.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if they have added onto the top of that wall yet ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Are those cat prof helmets ?? Or did they just get back from a ride ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Shoot first then ask...should I have ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

_I think that they are police and ride motorcycles_ they probably can't take them off or someone will steal them... not to mention it wards off blows to the head from wild animals.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I guessed , but they do not match ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> ... I was laughing at it myself. There should be a bubble over his head saying something like " whew glad that's not me".


Will this work? I am still cracking up over these pictures.









I'm wondering if he's not on a union break?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Chris!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's hilarious !! The other guy is holding on for dear life and sure as hell not gonna help either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good stuff Thanks Chris.


----------

